# Deutsche Java Documentation



## Nico (21. Aug 2003)

Hallo!
Weiß jemand wo es eine Deutsch gute Java Docu gibt???


----------



## bummerland (22. Aug 2003)

das thema hatten wir eigentlich schon mal:

http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=3

ich würde das javabuch und javainsel empfehlen.


----------



## Nico (23. Aug 2003)

Hi,
Ich hab erst später gesehen, dass es zu dieser Frage schoin einmal eine Diskusion gab,
trotzdem Danke!


----------

